# White pants?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

bright neon colors get dirty just as quick as white so if your staying on snow and not falling in dirt or aren't riding to late into the spring when the snow gets sorta nasty then white is fine


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

a product called simple green is really helpful at getting dirt and stains out of white clothes. I use it on my MX gear.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I rock Burton all white cargo pants and I love them. I ride in the east in warmer weather so obviously the snow isn't exactly powder; the pants have very very slight streak marks from bad decisions I've made but they come out fairly easy. They certainly aren't a mess and like biggerthanyours said, simple green helps a lot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

mine have a nice stain on them from a rail fall now :/ its not that bad though. If you're terribly worried about stains on the pants, some companies make a more greyish color, that's not as bright, but still clean. My columbia pants are "tusk", and work with just about everything i wear, pretty neutral colors.


----------

